# Obese tourist airlifted from ship (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

An obese American tourist is airlifted off a cruise ship because he is too heavy to be moved by boat.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

I hope the ballast pump was in good working order.


----------



## dowling (Feb 16, 2007)

it definately would not be a member of the crew off the grimfeeder


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

one has to wonder at the lifting power of the Helo's eh!
Hope the air crew and fire crews will be suitably reimbursed for thier time and effort.
Surprised that a man of that size would go on a cruise anyway. What about Lifeboat or fire drill? so many places a large ghentleman cant acess on a ship.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

The story says that this person weighing 32 stone had "gastric problems".

Bloody right he had gastric problems - before he got on the ship. He didn't know when to stop shovelling food into his stomach! I suppose this was an "all your can eat" package and he took it as a personal challenge. (Eat) (Eat) 

The BBC site also says " A spokesman for Forth Coastguard said the man had visited the ship's doctor, who recommended that he was evacuated after his condition worsened". Maybe he was referring to his bowels? (Jester) 

Brian (a slender 14.5 stone)


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't tell me, none of the contract crew knew how the top the jumbo derrick.
CBoots


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

He should be repatriated D.B.S. (Distressed Blobovian Seaman).

John T.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I estimate that to be around 450 pounds, which makes for a tight squeeze through most cabin doors, and forget the private shower. Probably had to use the crew shower.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

A cruise with Bank Line would have certainly improved his health although he may have eaten the ship empty within a week.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

He flies through the air like a ton of cement
His gut is as big as a truck
The chopper is straining to take up the load
And it's not having much luck

Onlookers are screaming "It's a blimp, It's a blimp"
And having a great good old snicker
But the blimp's not laughing, he's white as a sheet
Wishing to get out of there quicker

"No more fat, no more sweets, no more, do I swear
I'm going on a diet tomomorrer
Then they won't threaten to use me as ballast at sea
And call me a great fat old horrer"

"I'll trim down to slimness by hook or by crook
A veritable stick I will be
And no one will notice me when I go on board
And take my next trip out to sea"

Anon


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

for an obese person myself, weighing in at 17.5 stone I find all of these comments highly..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................?


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

............................................amusing.

keep it up lads.given me a real giggle this afternoon.


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

I wonder if your standard life jacket would

1. Fit a bloke that big.
2. Support him in a floating upright position in a swell.

Then again I suppose that oil(fat) floats on water. So I guess he wouldn't need one................

Do you think he had to pay double like they do on planes???


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

they should be paying him. cargo out, ballast home!


----------

